# Pc mit HDMI kabel an Tv geht nicht



## Peter1992 (11. Februar 2011)

*Hallo liebe pc freunde , 

**habe folgendes problem 
habe meinen pc mit einem 
hdmi kabel angeschlossen 
und das andere ende in den 
tv ( is ja klar  ) 
Nun meine graka ist eine ATI Radeon Hd 4350 
Tv ist ein LCD von JVC full HD , 
habe schon viele foren durchgesucht aber 
nix gescheites gefunden das zu meinem problem 
passt und des lösen könnte , habe kein bild 
und kein ton zum tv rüber habe auch schon im 
ati control center nachgeschaut aber es wird 
kein tv angezeigt . 
*​*
vielen vielen dank schonmal im vorraus und bitte 
um hilfe*


----------



## -Phoenix- (11. Februar 2011)

Sers
hast du an deinem Fernseher auch den richtigen HDMI-Eingang im Menü gewählt? 
Betreibst du neben deine TV auch noch einen anderen Monitor am dem PC?
Wenn ja Stecke diesen mal aus und probiere nur mit dem Tv als Bildschrim zu starten.

lg. -Phoenix-


----------



## ForgottenRealm (16. Februar 2011)

Hi 

Hast du das HDMI Kabel direkt an der Grafikkarte oder mithilfe eines Adapters?

Wenn Adapter > Ist dieser bei der Karte dabei gewesen oder war es ein anderer?


----------

